# Munsters - and - Addams Family



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Aurora gave us the magnificent MUNSTERS FAMILY LIVINGROOM model kit...










AMT gave us the MUNSTER KOACH and the DRAG-ULA....










Now, Moebius will soon give us 1313 Mockingbird Lane!










A model kit that we've _all _wanted to add to our collection!

So, how about the Addams Family? Aurora gave us the ADDAMS FAMILY HAUNTED HOUSE...










The Addams Family didn't have any really cool cars like the Munsters did, but...
wouldn't it be cool if Moebius ( or somebody ) would complete the collection by coming out with the classic ADDAMS FAMILY LIVING ROOM model kit?










Who else thinks this is a "No Brainer" that ought to be in the works somewhere? Don't you think it would "Click! Click!" with the fans?

- GJS


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd be all over that :thumbsup:
...and I can't wait to get my claws on 1313 Mockingbird Lane:thumbsup::thumbsup:










I hope the Box Art is in the same style as the Aurora AFHH....
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

You and me both, Denis!...and I'm sure the box art will be Aurora-ish!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> I'd be all over that :thumbsup:
> ...and I can't wait to get my claws on 1313 Mockingbird Lane:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


From what I understand the new Moebius kit is based on the same prototype that you posted the pic of Mcdee. I hope the moebius kit will have a base and more of the finer details that are missing from the pic. The wind vane on the roof ext... Moebius could go wild with the base and give us a mini diorama or to keep the cost down include the Stone and wrought iron fence and a few dead trees to spruce things up a bit. The house by itself looks so ... naked! I'll take it however moebius offers it and I can't wait! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirt (Dec 29, 1998)

Cool! Feeling a diorama on it's way...

My best,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

I'd love to see an Addams Family living room. The only catch would be the likeness would have to be good. I'd be all over it. Maybe we should post this over on the Moebius board.......


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The Addams Family cast photo is iconic.

I hope the Munsters House has an optional door with Herman's outline cut out after he walks through the door.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I'd definitely buy an Addams Family group model. We've been watching the shows and I don't know which I like better, Addams or Munsters. Munsters was much more comical but the Addams Family was similar while being more mature to a certain extent. I am hoping the Moebius Munsters House comes with some type of diorama setting. I'd be happy to pay more for at least some dead trees as a minimum. If the scale is the same as the die-cast toys that would be even cooler.

Bob K.


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

BatToys said:


> The Addams Family cast photo is iconic.
> 
> I hope the Munsters House has an optional door with Herman's outline cut out after he walks through the door.


Absolutely!

And I wonder if the staircase will be hinged so we can raise it to see their pet dragon? Someone needs to start laying out plans for a way to electronically raise the staircase and have the dragon breath fire.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Depending on the scale of the Munsters house you could park the little Johnny Lightning "Hotwheels" size Koach in front


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I've got those JL cars, they came with the Resin Munsters House kit I got from CultTVman, and that scale is pretty darn close :thumbsup:
The best way to get in touch with Frank from Moebius is to go to his Facebook page, I've been asking him about this kit...here's a link... 
https://www.facebook.com/denis.mcdo...14574&id=152580141448964&notif_t=feed_comment

I asked him if this kit would have movable Ghosts as the AFHH does, he said no to that question, ...I just asked about a base a minute ago...Don't get me wrong ...I'm not trying to tell him how to build this cool kit, I'm just figuring on what bashing I have to prepare for when it is released...Frank said he ought to have a picture and more details up in December...
Mcdee


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

We'll need to have Marylin's date running away after he just seen her horrible looks! Poor, poor Marylin.


----------



## Dirt (Dec 29, 1998)

I started a thread in the Moebius section a while back. It's HERE... :thumbsup:

Replies there said it will be 1/87 scale. (JL cars, being 1/64.) Not exatly the right scale, but I'm fairly sure I'll have them parked out front, no matter.

It would be cool to have some sort of add-ons. The stone fence and gate would be great! It would make a diorama a whole lot easier.

The crashed door would be a cool, provided there was some sort of Herman figure accompanying it. I doubt the inside would be done, though.

My best,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

rkoenn said:


> We've been watching the shows and I don't know which I like better, Addams or Munsters.


Frankly, it's _apples_ and _oranges_. I don't know why people constantly try to pit the Munsters and the Addams families _*against*_ each other. I love them both in different ways. Except for the fact that one family was on CBS and the other was on ABC, I'm sure that the Munsters and the Addams would have made fantastic neighbors and would have gotten along famously with each other! Wouldn't a _team-up movie_ have been awesome?

- GJS


----------



## jayfive (Oct 14, 2011)

*Addams Family vs the Munsters*

I think the problem is the Munsters was a cheap knock off of the Addams Family. They were much more original. The Munsters strived to comform to the outside world, whereas the Addams Family strived to be different didn't care if the outside world accepted them or not.

But yeah, I liked them both, just like I liked both the Brady Bunch and the Partridge family, and Lost In Space and Star Trek, and The Bionic Woman and Wonder Woman, and Deep Space Nine and Babalyn Five...


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

jayfive said:


> I think the problem is the Munsters was a cheap knock off of the Addams Family. They were much more original. ...


Well... only in a manner of speaking. Granted The Munsters ( a property of Universal Studios ) were created more or less as CBS's response to ABC's The Addams Family. But Charles Addams, who created the characters for his NEW YORKER comic, was heavily influenced by Universal's monster movies. So, it's kind of a which came first... The _Chicken_ or the _Egg_? 




> The Munsters strived to comform to the outside world, whereas the Addams Family strived to be different didn't care if the outside world accepted them or not.


I don't see the Munsters as _"striving to conform"_ as you put it. I think they view themselves as being completely normal, average people - there's no _striving_ to it - they just _are_.

There _was_ just a bit of exclusiveness involved with the Addams Family, however. They did seem to regard themselves as being 'above the norm'. "Afterall, we are _Addamses_!"



> But yeah, I liked them both, just like I liked both the Brady Bunch and the Partridge family, and Lost In Space and Star Trek, and The Bionic Woman and Wonder Woman, and Deep Space Nine and Babylon Five


It's hard not to like them both! No matter whether you consider it *chocolate on* *your peanutbutter* or *peanutbutter on your chocolate* - the Munsters and the Addams Family are like two great tastes in one candy bar! 










- GJS


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I wonder if it will come with a light kit, like the new Psycho kit did...I really am looking forward to the unveiling :thumbsup:









Artwork by Chris White
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Y'got a little drool going on there, Denis...


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

If they made the Addams Family today, scenes where neighbors were shocked by them would no longer work because now they would seem normal.

Today it would be the Addams Family who would be shocked by rap music, crime rates, drugs, clothing. The world surpassed their oddness.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

both of those shows where on ch.298 this last summer and I got to watch most of them

I liked both of them, almost as good as BABYLON 5.


----------

